# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  What will Ron say on Jay Leno?

## Matt Collins

What do you think Dr. Paul will say on Jay Leno?

He'll be on Jay Leno's show Sept 4, 2012.


I would bet everything that I have that he is _NOT_ going to run 3rd Party. Just sayin'

----------


## sailingaway

I think we'll find out when he does it. I hope he runs independent and takes the $39 million in matching funds due to the desperate straights of lack of representation shown by the major parties.

I don't 'think' he'll do that, but that is what I want.

Other than that, I'll wait and see.

----------


## John of Des Moines

My guess: "Jay, pull my finger."  But like I said it's just a guess.

----------


## unknown

I'm praying for a Third Party run but I'm thinking its the endorsement.

----------


## jbauer

Ehh, he's going to endorse GJ.  He's not running 3rd party.  You guys are like political rapists.  You're going to have to learn NO means NO

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm praying for a Third Party run but I'm thinking its the endorsement.


I kinda hope he sticks with no endorsement.

----------


## ZENemy

IF he runs 3rd party I will donate 1K!

----------


## sailingaway

> Ehh, he's going to endorse GJ.  He's not running 3rd party.  You guys are like political rapists.  You're going to have to learn NO means NO


He never said no, actually.  But I don't think he is going to say 'yes'.

----------


## orenbus

When?

----------


## sailingaway

> When?


9/4

----------


## Maltheus

Is there any actual basis for people to expect a "big announcement?" Or are people just hoping?

----------


## rhelwig

He's not going to endorse Gary Johnson not quit the Republican party. He's put too much time and effort into promoting the idea of working within the party. He's also too classy to say "F U guys, I'm out of here". He also doesn't want to endanger the possibilities of other liberty candidates who still have a chance.

I'm more leaning towards him simply saying that he's going to retire and relax a bit. Maybe he'll continue to work with folks promoting ending the Fed. But he's done enough, and he deserves some time off. Now its time for us to take up the challenge, however we choose to.

----------


## QWDC

Who do you think people who voted for you should vote for now?
Whoever they want, I can't tell people who to vote for. 

I don't know if Ron would endorse someone who is pro-choice, since he thinks abortion is the #1 liberty issue. Has he ever before? I can't remember.

----------


## VIDEODROME

I think he'll just unload on the establishment offering more war and more debt.  

Previously in '08 I think he just endorsed The Third Party. Any third party. Not a specific one but voting independent.

----------


## lakefx

Johnson/Paul 2012.

----------


## sailingaway

> He's not going to endorse Gary Johnson not quit the Republican party. He's put too much time and effort into promoting the idea of working within the party. He's also too classy to say "F U guys, I'm out of here". He also doesn't want to endanger the possibilities of other liberty candidates who still have a chance.
> 
> I'm more leaning towards him simply saying that he's going to retire and relax a bit. Maybe he'll continue to work with folks promoting ending the Fed. But he's done enough, and he deserves some time off. Now its time for us to take up the challenge, however we choose to.


I think he might say (I HOPE he will say -- short of running independent) that he will head up C4L personally and rally political action.

----------


## sailingaway

> Johnson/Paul 2012.


the opposite since Ron brings so much more to the table. But he could run independent and get $39 mill in matching funds if he wanted them.  Being on every ballot is only important if you are trying to perpetuate ballot access. We just need Ron in the debates.

But I don't think it is going to be continuing a run.

----------


## FriedChicken

He's probably going to go on Leno and talk about some stuff and perhaps make some type of announcement.

(I WON!!)

----------


## TrishW

I hope he doesn't even talk politics.  Just has some fun with Leno.

----------


## Maltheus

> I think he might say (I HOPE he will say -- short of running independent) that he will head up C4L personally and rally political action.


Can't imagine that Leno's audience even understands what the CFL is. And I hope he choses to stay away from them as much as possible, as the CFL staff list reads like a who's who of people who sabotaged this campaign.

----------


## eleganz

Its probably another book or something, Ron Paul isn't the main guest, he is the secondary guest.

----------


## jllundqu

> IF he runs 3rd party I will donate 1K!


I'll bet a thousand bucks he doesn't run 3P...

----------


## sailingaway

> Can't imagine that Leno's audience even understands what the CFL is. And I hope he choses to stay away from them as much as possible, as the CFL staff list reads like a who's who of people who sabotaged this campaign.


I didn't say I wanted all of the same staff...

----------


## rodo1776

I do not know what he will say but I do hope he applauds Leno for taking a salary cut to keep on some of his staff in the network cutbacks. You know, private sector doing it's part to help with austerity while not cutting jobs. Ron could talk a lot about that as an example of how government could do it. 

In any case it should be fun to watch the tube.

----------


## randpaul2016

> He's not going to endorse Gary Johnson not quit the Republican party. He's put too much time and effort into promoting the idea of working within the party. He's also too classy to say "F U guys, I'm out of here". He also doesn't want to endanger the possibilities of other liberty candidates who still have a chance.
> 
> I'm more leaning towards him simply saying that he's going to retire and relax a bit. Maybe he'll continue to work with folks promoting ending the Fed. But he's done enough, and he deserves some time off. Now its time for us to take up the challenge, however we choose to.



yea I think this




> He's probably going to go on Leno and talk about some stuff and perhaps make some type of announcement.
> 
> (I WON!!)


I hope

----------


## NinjaPirate

> Johnson/Paul 2012





> the opposite since Ron brings so much more to the table. But he could run independent and get $39 mill in matching funds if he wanted them.  Being on every ballot is only important if you are trying to perpetuate ballot access. We just need Ron in the debates.
> 
> But I don't think it is going to be continuing a run.


Johnson/Paul ticket, they win, Johnson resigns, and Paul is POTUS. Booya-ka-sha!!

----------


## TAnn

> Anyone think there are any big announcements or surprises or anything? What do you think he will say?
> 
> He'll be on Jay Leno's show Sept 4, 2012.


  I sure hope it is a BIG announcement, we are all hoping he will run with Gary Johnson if that's do-able.  At least a big Johnson endorsement.

----------


## tod evans

Maybe he'll wash his hands of the whole damn mess, retire, write books and spend time with Carol and his grand-kids.

----------


## staerker

> I'll bet a thousand bucks he doesn't run 3P...


I'll bet ten thousand.

----------


## MRoCkEd

He will officially endorse Matt Collins!

----------


## anaconda

Arnold Schwarzenegger announced on Jay Leno.

----------


## 69360

They will shoot the $#@! about the election and what happened. No major announcements because there is nothing to announce.

----------


## MelissaCato

Maybe he will announce a write in campaign.

----------


## economics102

> I think we'll find out when he does it. I hope he runs independent and takes the $39 million in matching funds due to the desperate straights of lack of representation shown by the major parties.


Can you explain how that works? I don't understand how/why he would qualify for that.

----------


## ChrisDixon

> Anyone think there are any big announcements or surprises or anything? What do you think he will say?
> 
> He'll be on Jay Leno's show Sept 4, 2012.


Do you know something we don't, sir?

----------


## presence

"Gary Johnson is bowing to become my VP on the libertarian ticket!!!"

Ron Paul To Have Special Announcement On The Jay Leno Show - 3rd Party Run?!

Matt Larson http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE1Fyxwylp8

----------


## Miss Annie

> Do you know something we don't, sir?


This!  I found Sir Collins' question to be a little on the leading side? LOL

----------


## sailingaway

> I do not know what he will say but* I do hope he applauds Leno for taking a salary cut to keep on some of his staff in the network cutbacks*. You know, private sector doing it's part to help with austerity while not cutting jobs. Ron could talk a lot about that as an example of how government could do it. 
> 
> In any case it should be fun to watch the tube.


I'm sure he'd applaud it if he knew it, but this is Ron, the guy who, after Tom Cruise came back stage at a show to thank him for his work, turned to his aide and asked "Who was that?"

Pop culture is not something he's up on.

----------


## Miss Annie

> Do you know something we don't, sir?


Double post

----------


## JK/SEA

depends on the questions Leno asks.

''so, Ron, whats the story on your delegates?''

''your son Rand Paul endorsed Romney, how did that make you feel?''

''So, Ron, will you run again in 4 years?''

''Ya know Ron, as i was watching the States announce their votes, i was shocked that they didn't announce your totals. What was that all about?''

----------


## sailingaway

> Johnson/Paul ticket, they win, Johnson resigns, and Paul is POTUS. Booya-ka-sha!!


I want Ron in the debates with Obama and Romney, not Johnson. I'd rather he went independent, but I don't think he's going to run.

----------


## anaconda

> I'm sure he'd applaud it if he knew it, but this is Ron, the guy who, after Tom Cruise came back stage at a show to thank him for his work, turned to his aide and asked "Who was that?"
> 
> Pop culture is not something he's up on.


So Ron missed "Top Gun" and "Risky Business?"

----------


## presence

> I'll bet ten thousand.



Mitt?

----------


## Maltheus

> I'm sure he'd applaud it if he knew it, but this is Ron, the guy who, after Tom Cruise came back stage at a show to thank him for his work, turned to his aide and asked "Who was that?"
> 
> Pop culture is not something he's up on.


Haha, I never heard that. Nice.

----------


## ZENemy

> Mitt?


LOL!

----------


## sailingaway

> Can you explain how that works? I don't understand how/why he would qualify for that.


I don't know the exact amount. $39 million is way too high as I glance at the rules.  He can get a match of up to $250 for each person who donated to him and he had a ton of small donors, so a lot, but I guess not $39 million.  Up to $20 million I think plus COLA since the regulation was written, just looking quickly, but it is a match of the first $250 from each person, so it would be based on the number of donors he had, then match UP TO $250, depending on how much they gave.

He refused it in 2008, but in 1989 when asked he said he might be able to be persuaded that it was ok to take matching for non major party runs given the taxpayer funding of the larger party efforts and the disparity in ballot access and debate access.  He said he wasn't quite 'there yet' but he might be able to be persuaded.

----------


## sailingaway

> So Ron missed "Top Gun" and "Risky Business?"


He was asked about favorite movies and said he doesn't watch movies and he guessed the last one he saw was Sound of Music because Carol likes musicals.  But he did see 'Couples Retreat' because he was invited to the premier, which I suspect was an unusual choice for him, in any event....

----------


## BuddyRey

If he announced an Independent run, it would set the political world on fire.  It's unfortunate that a lot of people won't vote for an Independent, because I think that if everyone who supported Ron Paul would vote for him, he'd clean Oromney's clock.

----------


## JamesButabi

Probably just typical Ron.  He will briefly discuss that the GOP didn't treat him very nice, will say how they need his young and independent support, wont make a decision on who to support, and will laugh at all of Jays cheesy jokes.

----------


## Michael Landon

> Johnson/Paul 2012.


This is what I'm hoping for.

- ML

----------


## RickyJ

I know one thing he won't say. He won't say, "I endorse Romney for president", that will never happen.

Ron Paul will not vote for Romney either. 

We are all hoping he runs third party.

----------


## CPUd

If he makes any kind of 'announcement', which is already being blown out of proportion (much like the 'big announcement' Doug Wead was supposed to be making that never really was), it is maybe a speaking tour on campuses.  That's what he really likes to do anyway.

----------


## presence

I would think that Gary Johnson would be INVOLVED in any Libertarian Party announcement.

----------


## Okie RP fan

He won't truly have anything to gain running third party. And that swipes the rug out from under Gary Johnson, whom so many people are swaying towards right now. 

Second, people like Mark Levin have pledged to ruin Rand Paul's career if Ron runs third party. And Ron will only make more enemies. Republicans are already very bitter that he won't endorse Romney. Now, think of the enemies we will create if he goes third party.




> If he makes any kind of 'announcement', which is already being blown out of proportion (much like the 'big announcement' Doug Wead was supposed to be making that never really was), it is maybe a speaking tour on campuses. That's what he really likes to do anyway.


This would be an awesome announcement. For Ron to go on a nation wide tour, distributing literature and holding forums and speeches.

----------


## CPUd

3 nights a week:

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> "Gary Johnson is bowing to become my VP on the libertarian ticket!!!"
> 
> Ron Paul To Have Special Announcement On The Jay Leno Show - 3rd Party Run?!
> 
> Matt Larson http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE1Fyxwylp8


Oh boy. This whole thread (not just this post) is how rumors get started, unrealistic expectations don't get met, and hard working people get an undeserving blasting.

The only ground breaking announcement I can picture Ron making is that he gave up chocolate chip cookies.

----------


## liberty2897

> IF he runs 3rd party I will donate 1K!


Now that I have a real job again,  I'll match you and post the transaction here.

----------


## Tinnuhana

There will probably be some discussion of Clint Eastwood's impromptu. Now that would be something: if Eeastwood showed up as a surprise guest and he and Ron sat there and talked about their areas of agreement.
This is an interesting site. It's a translation TO English (like, governor is translated "Controller".

http://clinteastwood-tribute.com/biography

Eastwood joined the military in 1950 (Korea) but his transport plane went down off California and he ended up never going there. So that happened when Ron Paul was either a sophomore or freshman in high school.

----------


## RickyJ

> ...Second, people like Mark Levin...



Mark Levin? He is nobody. Who cares what he says?

----------


## No1butPaul

> Is there any actual basis for people to expect a "big announcement?" Or are people just hoping?


 Neither really, the link said: There are rumors of a new project being announced or an endorsement to follow the RNC convention

----------


## Jamesiv1

I would like to see him retire, for his own sake and that of his kids and grand-kids.  He's 76 years old, for crying out loud.  Don't you think he deserves it?

I imagine the conversation went something like this:

*LIBERTY-MINDED COLLECTIVE:* "Dr. Paul, you've got to run in 2012... you've got to DO IT FOR THE CAUSE OF LIBERTY!!"

*DR. PAUL:* "Hmm... you guys know and I know that I don't have a snowball's chance.  And even if I made it to the White House I couldn't get squat accomplished.  Tell you what... I'll do it one more time, but we do it my way. That is, I'm going to spend 90% of the time on college campuses spreading the message of liberty to the ones that will listen and the ones that count - the youth. Deal?"

*LIBERTY-MINDED COLLECTIVE:* "Deal."

Ron Paul did his part and more. The rest is up to us.

----------


## Revolution9

> Johnson/Paul ticket, they win, Johnson resigns, and Paul is POTUS. Booya-ka-sha!!


To be second to GJ on a ticket is pure insult for Ron.

Rev9

----------


## sailingaway

> Probably just typical Ron.  He will briefly discuss that the GOP didn't treat him very nice, will say how they need his young and independent support, wont make a decision on who to support, and will laugh at all of Jays cheesy jokes.


and if Charlie strips Maine of its duly elected committeeman, committeewoman and officers TOMORROW, he might discuss that, as well.

----------


## Revolution9

> I sure hope it is a BIG announcement, we are all hoping he will run with Gary Johnson if that's do-able.  At least a big Johnson endorsement.


Johnson is a tax and spender. Why would he endorse him when he won't endorse others due to same?

Rev9

----------


## liberty2897

> And even if I made it to the White House I couldn't get squat accomplished.  .


If Ron Paul just wants to retire that is what he should do, but I disagree that he would ever say that.  One of the reasons I am a loyal supporter is because I believe he could REALLY COULD cut 1 trillion dollars in the first year of the presidency.  He already outlined the plan.  Basically undo 1 trillion dollars worth of unnecessary executive orders asap.  He wouldn't need congressional cooperation for that from my understanding (which could be flawed).

----------


## CPUd

> There will probably be some discussion of Clint Eastwood's impromptu. Now that would be something: if Eeastwood showed up as a surprise guest and he and Ron sat there and talked about their areas of agreement.
> This is an interesting site. It's a translation TO English (like, governor is translated "Controller".
> 
> http://clinteastwood-tribute.com/biography
> 
> Eastwood joined the military in 1950 (Korea) but his transport plane went down off California and he ended up never going there. So that happened when Ron Paul was either a sophomore or freshman in high school.


Plus, Clint Eastwood spent several years making _Flags of our Fathers_ and _Letters from Iwo Jima_, which involved extensive research and excruciating attention to detail.  The films not only portrayed the horrors of war, but the effect of the US war propaganda on the nation (ie: buying war bonds is the American thing to do).

----------


## sailingaway

> Oh boy. This whole thread (not just this post) is how rumors get started, unrealistic expectations don't get met, and hard working people get an undeserving blasting.
> 
> The only ground breaking announcement I can picture Ron making is that he gave up chocolate chip cookies.


I don't think he'd give up chocolate chip cookies.

Honestly, I hope he doesn't endorse.  I hope it is an announcement, but I had just assumed it was an interview about RNC.

----------


## Revolution9

> I'm sure he'd applaud it if he knew it, but this is Ron, the guy who, after Tom Cruise came back stage at a show to thank him for his work, turned to his aide and asked "Who was that?"
> 
> Pop culture is not something he's up on.


I love it. I could give frak about pop culture and who the hell cares that yer famous. Ron probably thought better of him for the kind words than that he was a meat puppet with a good measure of fame.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> So Ron missed "Top Gun" and "Risky Business?"


Me too. Didn't really care. One was a macho war agitprop flick and the other had some clown playing air guitar..an obvious poser..in his underwear sliding across a floor 'cause mommy and daddy were away. Why people watch this drivel or how it accelerates a person to "stardumb" is beyond me.

Rev9

----------


## fr33

> I'm sure he'd applaud it if he knew it, but this is Ron, the guy who, after Tom Cruise came back stage at a show to thank him for his work, turned to his aide and asked "Who was that?"
> 
> Pop culture is not something he's up on.


Omg I love that story!

----------


## Revolution9

> I would think that Gary Johnson would be INVOLVED in any Libertarian Party announcement.


Why? He is only there to play out a gambit.

Rev9

----------


## Dogsoldier

If he doesn't run libertarian I can just about guarantee he WILL vote for Gary Johnson and so will I.

Gary Johnson is probably 90% Ron Paul.Obama and Romney is like 15%.

Do the math.He WILL vote Gary Johnson.

----------


## Revolution9

> Mark Levin? He is nobody. Who cares what he says?


Seriously. Yet when he gets a shout out for his inane agitprop nobody rears their ugly head here like when something true from AJ is posted. Get a grip kiddies.

Rev9

----------


## Revolution9

> If he doesn't run libertarian I can just about guarantee he WILL vote for Gary Johnson and so will I.
> 
> Gary Johnson is probably 90% Ron Paul.Obama and Romney is like 15%.
> 
> Do the math.He WILL vote Gary Johnson.


You must be young. GJ is no RP and doesn't come close. He is another tax and spender. His record speaks for itself.



Rev9

----------


## trey4sports

Pretty sure he will announce that he is going to be very active with C4L

----------


## Jamesiv1

> If Ron Paul just wants to retire that is what he should do, but I disagree that he would ever say that.  One of the reasons I am a loyal supporter is because I believe he could REALLY COULD cut 1 trillion dollars in the first year of the presidency.  He already outlined the plan.  Basically undo 1 trillion dollars worth of unnecessary executive orders asap.  He wouldn't need congressional cooperation for that from my understanding (which could be flawed).


I know how you feel - I gave money, too. And then went thru a couple months of depression when the GOP dirty tricks machine went full throttle and I shook my head in disbelief at the depth of the corruption.  The current state of the union didn't happen overnight... or in 3 or 4 election cycles - heck, it's been going on since about 1791.  I don't think we'll see real change until  1) the STHF, and/or 2) the people wake up and demand it

----------


## Dogsoldier

"You must be young. GJ is no RP and doesn't come close. He is another tax and spender. His record speaks for itself."

It doesnt take an older person to figure out Ron Paul will vote for the guy that most supports what he believes in.

That is Gary Johnson in this race.You don't honestly think he will vote for Romney or obama do you?

You will too.Thats why we vote.

I'm far from young.

----------


## fr33

I doubt there will be any type of announcement.

----------


## Matt Collins

He's going to announce that Teh Collinz drinks Fiji Water:








(that's actually Ron's bottle of Fiji, I just borrowed it for the photo op  )

----------


## pacelli

I think he'll say, "federal reserve" and "raw milk" and "limited government".

----------


## european

I have a dream: Paul announces he will campaign for 2016

----------


## Badger Paul

_"Anyone think there are any big announcements or surprises or anything? What do you think he will say?

He'll be on Jay Leno's show Sept 4, 2012_

What the hell for? Is Jay that hard up for ratings he needs us to prop him up?

Non-Major Party bid? It's too late for that. Endorsement of Romney? Then why not at the convention or even earlier and does he need to go on national TV to do that?

Endorsement of Johnson, I'm sure the LP would love the publicity but again, why do you need to go on TV to do that?

Strange. Someone must have have a chit to call in with Leno.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Hes going to announce a school for the gifted.Ron Paul's School of Economics .Itd be cool anyhow

----------


## fr33

> Hes going to announce a school for the gifted.Ron Paul's School of Economics .Itd be cool anyhow


I want to make a Ron Paul Library possible. Maybe I should contact Rockwell and the Mises Institute.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron Paul should have his own tv show.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

You people are silly.  He's just going to go hang out with Leno.  They are friendly with each other, and Leno has been good to us.

----------


## KingRobbStark

I bet RP will say this (or something along those lines):

"This nigga (pointing at himself) demands respect."

----------


## Tinnuhana

You should send Leno a compendium of the best grass roots RP videos ever done. For this one, the video with all the crowds, maybe a couple of arrests and beatings of RP delegates LOL
And in exchange, Leno will have another martial arts video of Ron kicking butt.

----------


## sailingaway

> _"Anyone think there are any big announcements or surprises or anything? What do you think he will say?
> 
> He'll be on Jay Leno's show Sept 4, 2012_
> 
> What the hell for? Is Jay that hard up for ratings he needs us to prop him up?
> 
> Non-Major Party bid? It's too late for that. Endorsement of Romney? Then why not at the convention or even earlier and does he need to go on national TV to do that?
> 
> Endorsement of Johnson, I'm sure the LP would love the publicity but again, why do you need to go on TV to do that?
> ...


Are you kidding? Ron is major news, after the RNC, with his delegates unfairly stripped and still getting 5 states and a territory (which counts as a state) to file to put him into nomination only to have the RNC change the rules on the spot to move the goal posts to need 8 states to be placed into nomination.

----------


## ChrisDixon

Ron announces he's tired and is ready for retirement. I celebrate by going to bed.

The end.

----------


## sailingaway

> I want to make a Ron Paul Library possible. Maybe I should contact Rockwell and the Mises Institute.


specs shlurpped down the old ron paul library before it went down, which could be rehosted.

----------


## sailingaway

> Pretty sure he will announce that he is going to be very active with C4L


In the real world, this is what I am hoping for -- with fewer -- or at least less tone deaf -- buffers between himself and us, and with HIS ideology leading the organization.

----------


## erowe1

More often than not, Ron Paul's big announcements aren't really that big.

----------


## Endthefednow

Ron Paul`s big announcement will be that he is going to vote Garry Johnson

----------


## opinionatedfool

My dream is third party, but realistically maybe a Gary Johnson endorsement.

----------


## presence

> Oh boy. This whole thread (not just this post) is how rumors get started


Thoughts become things.

----------


## ChrisDixon

> Thoughts become things.


And those things become broken hearts Tuesday night.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Hes going to announce a school for the gifted.Ron Paul's School of Economics .Itd be cool anyhow


"The Ron Paul Center for People Who Can't Do Economics Good and Wanna Learn to Do Other Stuff Good Too"

----------


## PierzStyx

> I want to make a Ron Paul Library possible. Maybe I should contact Rockwell and the Mises Institute.


Like a Presidential type library? I would get behind that 100%.

----------


## sailingaway

> More often than not, Ron Paul's big announcements aren't really that big.


Don't pick on Ron Paul.  This is not RON'S big announcement, he never said he had one.  Matt Collins just decided to stir stuff with this thread.

----------


## sailingaway

> Like a Presidential type library? I would get behind that 100%.


Oh, THAT would be cool...

----------


## Jeremy

There will be absolutely no surprise or announcement.  My best guess.

----------


## erowe1

> Don't pick on Ron Paul.  This is not RON'S big announcement, he never said he had one.  Matt Collins just decided to stir stuff with this thread.


Have you ever noticed how many of your posts are ordering people around?

----------


## sailingaway

> Have you ever noticed how many of your posts are ordering people around?


This time it was a joke.  When I am stating the rules of the forum as a mod, I am stating the rules of the forum.

Do you ever notice how many of your posts are attacks?

----------


## erowe1

> Do you ever notice how many of your posts are attacks?


I think 1 out of 12,000.

----------


## fr33

> Like a Presidential type library? I would get behind that 100%.


 Yes that's what I meant. There are plenty of books to put on the shelves too. I think he's spent his life reading.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

I honestly don't know. I'd hope if he's thinking of endorsing Johnson, that he'd just take the funds and get on the ticket himself. 

And I'm starting to think it wouldn't hurt Rand...and could be a brilliant political move. Ron's name is kind of damaged goods in the GOP, but Rands isn't. Rand could just stand back and say, "Hey, me and these ideas are in the GOP and I endorsed Romney. I don't have control over what my father does." WhileRon makes the run himself.

I'd say 75/25 he doesn't run...but man...he could take it if he's debating in the primaries.

----------


## Mises_to_Paul

Hosting a TV show.

----------


## evadmurd

I sure hope he goes on relaxed and not in a suit.  I nice polo with slacks would be nice. And just chill.

----------


## erowe1

> And just chill.


I agree. And don't feel like you have to say something funny, or let your staff try to come up with lines for you.

----------


## PursuePeace

> There will be absolutely no surprise or announcement.  My best guess.


That's my guess, too.

----------


## Okie RP fan

> Mark Levin? He is nobody. Who cares what he says?


This is dangerous thinking. 

He has millions of loyal listeners who are registered Republicans. Think about that fact for a second. 

And when he vows to destroy Rand Paul's career because daddy ran third party, it shows us how foolish people such as Levin are. And that makes them very dangerous.

----------


## RickyJ

> This is dangerous thinking. 
> 
> He has millions of loyal listeners who are registered Republicans. Think about that fact for a second. 
> 
> And when he vows to destroy Rand Paul's career because daddy ran third party, it shows us how foolish people such as Levin are. And that makes them very dangerous.


Little Levin can't destroy anybody's career but his own. He has an annoying voice and attacking Rand or Ron will just lead to his own destruction. He is a nobody!

----------


## cassielund99@gmail.com

I don't think 3rd party will be announced on Leno. I would like to see Leno give his 15 minute speech that the RNC didn't give him on national tv. That would be Leno giving the finger to the RNC lol.

----------


## sailingaway

> I sure hope he goes on relaxed and not in a suit.  I nice polo with slacks would be nice. And just chill.


He looks best in a sweater, imho.  Unless he is in one of his best suits, but for this, a sweater would be great.

----------


## pacelli

> Are you kidding? Ron is major news, after the RNC, with his delegates unfairly stripped and still getting 5 states and a territory (which counts as a state) to file to put him into nomination only to have the RNC change the rules on the spot to move the goal posts to need 8 states to be placed into nomination.


THIS^^^^^  That is exactly what RP SHOULD say on Leno.  Knowing Ron, he'll probably saying things went "very well" and he was "very pleased" with the turnout of the young people.... lol..

----------


## affa

> This is dangerous thinking. 
> 
> He has millions of loyal listeners who are registered Republicans. Think about that fact for a second. 
> 
> And when he vows to destroy Rand Paul's career because daddy ran third party, it shows us how foolish people such as Levin are. And that makes them very dangerous.


the kind of person that would make threats like that will do so regardless of Ron's actions if they so choose.  If Rand looks to have potential in 2016, you can bet your bottom dollar he will get the same treatment his father got.   Why put in a liberty candidate, even one that plays nice sometimes, when you have a full brothel of establishment candidates to chose from?

----------


## RickyJ

> the kind of person that would make threats like that will do so regardless of Ron's actions if they so choose.  If Rand looks to have potential in 2016, you can bet your bottom dollar he will get the same treatment his father got.   Why put in a liberty candidate, even one that plays nice sometimes, when you have a full brothel of establishment candidates to chose from?


The gall of the little annoying talking head thinking he could destroy anyone. We can destroy him much easier than he could Rand, but we don't need to, he is doing a good job of that on his own.

----------


## MelissaWV

I am 100% sure Ron will, at some point, say "Well..."

----------


## KramerDSP

> I am 100% sure Ron will, at some point, say "Well..."


Yep, that's his verbal tic in the way Rand's is "You know, the interesting thing is....".

----------


## Anti Federalist

> IF he runs 3rd party I will donate 1K!


I will too, right away.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What will Ron say on Jay Leno?


"Matt, you're fired."

----------


## PreDeadMan

Ron Paul is going to endorse Vermin Supreme for president. Free Toothbrushes and Ponies for all Americans! FTW!!!

----------


## liberty2897

> Ron Paul is going to endorse Vermin Supreme for president. Free Toothbrushes and Ponies for all Americans! FTW!!!


I hope so!  I love Vermin Supreme's Energy policy.  Put all those zombies to work turning the armatures in the power generators.  What an excellent idea for free power with no annoying whining sounds like those wind generators in DC!

----------


## Matt Collins

Looks like he won't be running 3rd Party per Israel Anderson

----------


## Matt Collins

Bump

----------


## wgadget

Who the hell is Israel Anderson and why should I believe a word he says?

----------


## Matt Collins

> Its probably another book or something, Ron Paul isn't the main guest, he is the secondary guest.


But remember what happened last time?

----------


## John of Des Moines

There are two threads on this.  But anywho....

What Dr. Paul *should* say after reviewing that crapola that happened at the RNC is that several third party organizations have contacted him and offered him the top spot on their ticket. But being a careful person he needs to see if there is real support for him. He should point out that BHO drew 10,000 in Des Moines last week and the crowd size of the other BHO and Romney stops in the past week. Then announce that he is going to do stops in the same places and IF he draws comparable crowds he'll throw his hat in the ring and accept one of the third party offers.

That alone would scare the living crap out of the whole establishment.

----------


## wgadget

But will The Powers That Be ALLOW him to say all that?

----------


## John of Des Moines

NBC cut out a part of a interview on Leno?  That would really wavy red flags to the average person.  Not that the average person  would actually see the red flags waving but the red flags would be waved nonetheless.

----------


## Matt Collins

> NBC cut out a part of a interview on Leno?  That would really wavy red flags to the average person.  Not that the average person  would actually see the red flags waving but the red flags would be waved nonetheless.


I think too many of our people will be in the audience to prevent that sort of nonsense.

----------


## presence

> Who the hell is Israel Anderson and why should I believe a word he says?


He's been running ronpaulflix.com since 2007, which hosts about 1000 ron paul related videos, has in the past interviewed campaign staff, and has campaign connections.

http://ronpaulflix.com/2012/09/ron-p...ed-aug-2-2012/

----------

